# Help! Eggs!



## eechrst (Aug 19, 2017)

I am a complete newbie to this, have zero knowledge or experience - I am hosting my child's African cichlid from school for the summer. It is a lone fish in the tank, and today I have noticed what looks like eggs all over the rocks in one corner of the tank. They are white in color, for the most part. I have tried looking up what I should do, but keep getting conflicting info (some say leave it and she will eat them, others say remove them). What should I be doing?? Many many thanks in advance!


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

She will more than likely eat them but if not just siphon them out or they will start decaying


----------



## eechrst (Aug 19, 2017)

She seems to hover over them, like she is treading water immediately above them (almost skimming them) - I haven't wanted to try to interfere - but scoop them out soon, you think?


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

What species is it? But yes go ahead and get them out if she isn't eating them.


----------



## eechrst (Aug 19, 2017)

I'm not sure - from the chart I found today she looks closest to a Maylandia estherae. She just keeps fanning them so I guess I will wait until morning, then if she hasn't eaten them I will get them out. I may have to take her out of the tank to do it?


----------



## eechrst (Aug 19, 2017)

Sorry kept looking and could be a Midas ciclid or a red devil. Wish I had more info!!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Can you post a pic on this forum? If you can, click Full Editor and then in the blue box below the Submit button, there is an Upload Attachment button. Click it and Browse your device for the pic image, select the image, click Open, click Add the file and Place inline. Click the Preview button to be sure the pic shows up before Submitting.


----------



## eechrst (Aug 19, 2017)

Here she is - hope the image works!


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Oh that's a parrot cichlid, explains why it would be laying eggs on the bottom.


----------



## eechrst (Aug 19, 2017)

The advice still holds? In the morning, remove any eggs not eaten? And do I take her out of the tank while I do it?


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Nah, it should be fine if you just scoop them up with a net or do a small water change and suck them up with the siphon hose.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

I do not think Parrots can lay fertile eggs. I think they will eventually rot and fungus.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

The male has to release his milt over the eggs in order for them to be fertilized, without a male, they are just going to rot.


----------



## eechrst (Aug 19, 2017)

My understanding is that I should remove them before they rot, though, so they don't mess with the ph balance of the tank? (*secretly hoping the answer is no so that I don't have to scoop them out lol)


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

More or less it's just hygienic for the fish, not good to leave rotting material in the tank, I mean who wants to live with a rotting corpse lol


----------



## eechrst (Aug 19, 2017)

Lol fair enough. Thank you all for your help, i was completely ignorant of what to do!! Much appreciated.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

No problem we're here to help


----------

